# so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding?



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding?
will it do the same job as dynamat?


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (zilla)*

I just read this post and it doesn't really flow well but all the info is there and I am to lazy to re-write this since I'm not getting graded for it







So you might need to read a couple times to keep up.
I've done it and it was a noticable improvement. If you are not into competing and want something for a fraction of the price an works decent do it. I stole a little chunk from Home depot and took it to a dynamat display and compared it to the Dynamat extreme and couldn't see much of a difference. 
Then they had those little bell hop bells or what ever they call them. One with a dimesized piece of Dynamat stuck to it and one with out to show how well it deadens so..... I cut my my little stolen piece to the same size and shape, waited until nobody was around, slapped that MOFO on the other bell and had my own side by side comparison test.








It worked. 
Not a real high tech testing method, but as high tech as my own ears get and thats what its for.
I then purchased a Dynamat Roller to help with the application from Best Buy.
I went back to the hardware store and looked for a while and found a bunch of stuff for roofing that resembled deadening materials it was freaking me out.
There was some stuff that looked, felt like original-regular dynamat (black, thin, tar like adhesive mat.)
Some stuff that looked like Dynamatt Xtreme (Way thicker, stickier, aluminum backed on one side, tar on the other and very flexible) that came in rolls 6 or 8 inches wide by 25 feet long.
And some brush on stuff I think they called it mastic or something. I was looking at some other tar based stuff but I told the helpful hardware guy what I was thinking about doing and he showed me this stuff that came in like a 5 gallon bucket was white and had no odor. He also said it dried rubbery kind of.
I decided on the Xtreme type stuff. It is easier to install since it forms better and adheres better.
The other stuff like regular dynamat would have been a pain in the a-hole to install just like regular dynamat. Heating it up to get it flexible and real sticky with a heat gun or hair dryer works well if you go this route.
It isnt as pretty as real Dynamat Xtreme if the Xtreme is done well since the Xtreme comes in big sheets with pretty logos all over it but I only used it in my doors so it isn't visible.
I completely covered my doors in this stuff. I covered everything I could reach inside and out that was metal and covered by the door panel. It doesn't look bad but its not real pretty either.
I then installed the speakers put the doors back together and cranked it up. Wholly frikken-moly. It sounded like I had subs in the front of my truck. It helped tons. Doors felt alot ore solid when opening and shutting them also.
I think I invested maybe $30 on the materials to completely cover both front doors, and quite a bit of time installing it but I think it was worth it.
Is it as good as name brand products? 
Probably not.
Is it close?
Yes
Did it make an improvement?
Yes
Would I do it agian for the Price to Performance Ratio?
For sure, I probably would have had to purchase 2 door kits from dynamat to get the coverage I used and they retail for like $90 apiece







, I paid 30 maybe 40 bucks. Thats like $140 saving if you paid retail.
Would I put this in if I wanted to save up for real Dynamat?
Fu(k no, Removing this stuff is a royal pain in the ass. It is seriously almost impossible. I had my driver side window broken out














(For fun no less, nothing stolen







) and had to remove some to get into the door to replace the window. It sucked big time, it was like 40 degrees out though so at least it wasn't all gooey but it was probably harder to peel.
Overall
*It is ghetto but it works*


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (SnapDemon)*

Great post!
I was thinking of getting some of this stuff to line the floor of my hatch and the spare tire well. dynamat would be $$$$$$$$$ for that much material.


----------



## DZCad90 (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (SnapDemon)*

I hear Dynamat is no walk in the park to get off once it's installed either. This is the only thing resembeling Dynamat that my local Home Depot sells and I was wondering what the results were. Awesome, I'll probably get some myself this weekend.
Two questions...
Does it smell?
Is it flammable?
The smell would suck and I could probalby live with that, but I don't want to be trapped in an inferino of asphalt if I were to get into an accident sometime.


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (DZCad90)*

I used the same stuff on my previous GTI (for the floor). I felt it worked great, not much trouble installing it (mind you in was in the summer heat, which helped) & I didn't notice any smell after doing it. And yes I would do it again, I saved a ton of cash going this route....


----------



## fozz (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (jay_vw)*

I have use the same stuff many times (ice mat stuff). Some products will smell like tar when it gets hot out. I was lucky to find one that didnt stink but you will have to watch it. And it is very hard to remove once its applied unless you use harsh chemicals. I'd just leave it on anyway!


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (DZCad90)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Does it smell?
[HR][/HR]​The stuff I used with the aluminum backing does not. I have had it in there for over a year and doest have any over even after sitting in 100 degree weather all day with a black on black vehicle.
quote:[HR][/HR]
Is it flammable?
[HR][/HR]​I don't know for sure but if im trapped in a car to the point I can't get out and it ignites I'll let you know








really I dont know if I remember I will grab a piece and will see when I have a chance.


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (SnapDemon)*

what's the exact procedure for applying this stuff? is it peel and stick, or do you need a heat gun? I guess a roller will help to get the bubbles out?


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (zilla)*

Its just like a big sticker. The heat gun only makes it more plyable, it isn't a neccesity. The aluminum backed stuff is already pretty plyable. The roller is just to mahe sure you are getting good contact all over. This stuff might seem like it isn't stuck on as bad as I described at first up top but after it sits on there and bakes in the sun It adheres real well.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (SnapDemon)*

i use ice and water shield. easy to install, heat gun helps to stick really good, and have not noticed a smell.








cost $50 Canadian for 78 square feet.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (Sawdust)*

Yeah...if you can find the aluminum backed stuff it doesn't stink at all.
Or you can get prebacked sound deadner (sp.?) from almost any autobody supply store and its about 1/4 the cost of dynamat as well. This stuff is meant for the inside of cars and doesn't smeel at all.
But as mentioned above...good luck getting it off if you screw up and put it somewhere it should not have been.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (BryanH)*

ok i went and looked for this stuff today.
i found some 6"x25' of aluminum backed asphalt stuff w/ adhesive. it was $12.75 at Lowes. it seemed pretty thin. it said 40mil... milliwhats? 
is this the stuff that doesnt stink? can i layer it up think even w/ the aluminum on there?
thanks


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (TXBDan)*

I don't really know what mils are....but its a unit of thickness and 40 mils should work fine. You don't need a half inch of the stuff.
As for the layering just go ahead and try it. But I bet you will have to clean the aluminum backing with something first to get it to stick.
And as for the stinking....heat some up with a heat gun and see what happens. If it soesn't stink then its not going to.


----------



## Tarmac Eater (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (BryanH)*

40 mils is 40/1000 inch = 0.04" = 1.016mm
It's english measure, you supposed to know that.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (Tarmac Eater)*

ah. how thick is regular dynomat and other variants?


[Modified by TXBDan, 12:26 AM 4-7-2003]


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (Sawdust)*

Where do u get the ice & water shield stuff at?


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (Tarmac Eater)*

thanks...I never took the time to figure out how thick a mil was....as for the snotty Canadian







please blow it out your butt.


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (TXBDan)*

SImilar thickness on dynomat. I was able to cut the stuff with some heavy duty shears at first until it started getting warm out then it was to gummy so I used a razor blade. Also make sure the surface you are applying to is cleaned well, I used alcohol wipes to make sure there wasn't a bunch of residue. You can layer if you want to because it will stick to itself but I dont know if it is neccesary. I overlapped on the seams so I know it will adhere to the aluminum backing. I gave like .5 - 1 inch overlap to insure total coverage.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (SnapDemon)*

welp, i used some today.
got it at Lowes for $12.47 for a 6"x25ft roll. worked nice, stuck nice, formed nice.
i layered up a good 3-4 layers around the speaker hole and did most of the door panel. im installing the components tomorrow and ill report back how it works


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (TXBDan)*

What is the brand name of the stuff u guys are using? where is it located in lowes? roofing dept?


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (vwboy308)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What is the brand name of the stuff u guys are using? where is it located in lowes? roofing dept?[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would like to know this too!


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (TXBDan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
i layered up a good 3-4 layers around the speaker hole and did most of the door panel. im installing the components tomorrow and ill report back how it works[HR][/HR]​
what's the word?


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (briang)*

It is in the roofing section and I cant remember the name. I believe it is for the valleys in a roof but im not positive. If I look in the garage I might have the packaging left over with the scraps Ill see if I can remember. It comes like a lng toilet paper roll individually wrapped in shrink wrap and has a white and light blue label. When I found mine it was on the end of an aisle on a floor display not in the shelf, but this probably varies by season.


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (SnapDemon)*

yeah if u acan find name that would be great,


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (vwboy308)*

well, i went out on thursday and picked up a roll of this stuff from my local home building center (Rona). They only had one brand and several different sizes. I got a 10 meter x 20 cm roll (about 32ft x 8 inches) for $26 canadian. This was enough to cover the whole floor and spare tire well in my mk4 golf with some extra to spare. I also got a wallpaper seam roller to help press this stuff onto the surface (about $4).
I cleaned the surface down with simple green to make sure there was no oil present and vacuumed out all the crap. There was some surface rust around some bolts at the bottom of the well, so i sprayed some WD40 on them.
All in all it took me about 1.5 hours to do the whole trunk. it was pretty easy - this stuff is basically peel and stick. work it into the contours of the floor with your fingers and then press it/roll it down to make it stick.
Having never experienced a before/after comparison with dynamat, i can't really compare ice and water shielding to it, but I can definately say this:
1. the cabin is noticeably quieter - road noise has been reduced.
2. bass from my 10" sub sounds.... bassier








3. and most importantly (this was my ultimate goal): the stupid droning from my magnaflow catback between 3000 and 3500 RPM is GONE. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can actually have a conversation with someone in the car when cruising and not have to yell to compete with the drone








the package said that this material was safe for interior and exterior use. by this i'm hoping that they meant that it won't smell. I'll know for sure in a month or two when it gets hot.
Overall definately worth the $30 and time spent!


----------



## blakeyez (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (zilla)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Overall definately worth the $30 and time spent![HR][/HR]​How can you go wrong for $30??







I've been wanting to do some sort of sound deadening in my car lately, and this sounds like a great solution!
Dave


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (blakeyez)*

Someone post a pic of this stuff?


----------



## ChrisDJ142 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (vwboy308)*

I bet some of this could double as vapor barriers for a MK2 eh? What do you guys that have used it think?


----------



## nunzo319 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (ChrisDJ142)*

jsut bought some http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deko (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (nunzo319)*

so is the original dynamat a real pain to install? liek do you need to heat it and all that? or do you cut it to size and lay it and roller it?
i know thats how you do the xtreme stuff but is the original not that simple?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (ChrisDJ142)*

?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (deko)*

OK after all this and nobody giving the right name here: found it after looking for a while on the net also ther is ice guard/ weather guard
We found a very good & cheap insulation to deaden sound and absorb some heat. It's like Thermo-tec and Dynamat but muuuuuch cheaper. The stuff is called "Peel &Seal". It is made by MFM Building Products Co. in Ohio. http://www.mfmbp.com/peelseal/index.htm It comes in a roll (36" by 33.5') 100 square feet. We have use in doors,floors, hood, trunk, and heater boxes, Can mold to fit and easily cut with old scissors. Approx. cost is $70.00 US. Phone number is 740-622-2645. Did I mention that it is adhesive backed(& I do mean adhesive here) once it is on, it is a bear to peel off. The stuff was originally used to seal and stop the rattles on older mobile homes.


----------



## adam_pdx (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (ricardo)*

I found this stuff in the Portland Metro area at Woodfeathers (roofing supplier) for 17.50 a roll - about 8 inch wide and 35 ft long.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (adam_pdx)*

hey, someone do a "burn test" with a blow torch!


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (VReihenmotor6)*

ya could someone who has this stuff just 
1. cut a small piece
2. get some matches
3. get a blow dryer or heat gun

try and set it on fire w/ the matches...
use hte blow dryer or heat gun intensely on it and let ur nose do the best it can do
i really want to know if this would be a serrious safety hazord or smells when heated


----------



## BlueGTIguy (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (flashback)*

FWIW, I asked a local car audio salesman/installer his thoughts on sound deadening material (dynamat, etc...). He said there's no profit margin on the product itself (maybe already mentioned in this thread) and that ice/water shield works just as well; i.e., that's what he uses. I know it's already been established within this thread that the stuff works pretty well, but it's particularly reassuring to hear it from a professional (I know some of you are pros). Furthermore, he said he used to work in roofing, so he's pretty familiar with the stuff. Good thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (BlueGTIguy)*

I am the one who wrote the long description/review almost a year ago on the ice/watershielding on the first page. I also have spoke with pro's "off the clock" and said basically the same thing. They also mentioned a liquid paint on style and called it elastomer or something. It is also in the roofing section. They said it has the same effect as tar but no smell. I have seen it and it comes in a gallon pail like paint at my local Lowes. I was wondering if anyone here has used it. I am sure it is effective but I was wondering how the application is. Is it thick enough to put on in one coat without running all over? Does it remove easily after drying? I am considering this if It would be cleaner looking when finished and easier to remove.
I may purchase some and mess around with it. If I do I will post up what I find out about it if nobody replies.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (SnapDemon)*

Bump to the top because Im in the middle of doing my whole car. Road noise can go to hell!


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_Bump to the top because Im in the middle of doing my whole car. Road noise can go to hell!








... hate to break it to you... but you hsould have read arround....this stuff really isn't what you want to use for killing road noise.... it will help a little but not a lot.... i believe 'carpet padding' was the absolute best thing for road noise....


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (flashback)*

Any recomendations on padding brands? And where to find it reasonably priced?


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (judoGTI)*

well the article i read awhile back just said any carpet padding from lowes or home depot.. i would like to know if theres a specific type thats better tho, more info plz


----------



## golf2pointslow (Feb 15, 2004)

It is the exact same stuff. If you ask some of the manufacturers of the water/ice stuff they will tell you that they manufacter the stuff for Dynamat, Brown Bread, etc. I used Peel and Stick. It has the aluminum backing and everything. If you can get a sample of each you can compare the two and see that they are the same.


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (flashback)*

ice and water shielding....
did the whole trunk and rear shelf with it.....works great....bass is louder due to reverbation out of the shielding.....stops rattle for the most part.....only rattle i have is the trunk lid boucing up and down due to the pressure of the bass in the trunk....


----------



## 1993jetta GL (Sep 17, 1999)

*Re: so what's the final word on replacing dynamat with ice and water shielding? (Am pM HooDluM)*

You guys just saved me $120


----------



## Little Red Wagon (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (golf2pointslow)*

FWIW, I went and looked at Peal & Seal at Lowe's. It has a tar like odor to it and is thinner than dynamat extreme. To each their own. I would expect similar results from each, giving edge to dynamat b/c it is thicker.


----------



## adam_pdx (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (Little Red Wagon)*

I have peal & Seal installed and I smell no such odor - I have a sensitive nose too!
It is all about how much money you like to spend. Even 4 layers of Peel & Seal is cheaper than 1 layer of dynamat extreme.


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (adam_pdx)*

After installing that stuff, my car smelled like **** for about 3 days. Now the stench is gone and i can smell my leather again. I still think it's worth it.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Manu44)*

ya.. if you go to lowes... and just smell the roll you will sense the tar odor.... however, odly enough, when you put it in your car you won't smell a thing... i was a little cautious about it, but finally did it and haven't smelled a thing


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

anyone have pics of a rear door dynmated?


----------



## Mr.Fudd (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*

Is this an east coast rainy weather product because I have talked to both Lowes and HD here in sunny cali and nothing zero no one has a clue out here


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mr.Fudd)*

Midwest here and we have it. It goes in the valleys on a house with standard asphalt shingles and maybe other kinds of shingles.


----------



## The7Footer (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.Fudd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Fudd* »_Is this an east coast rainy weather product because I have talked to both Lowes and HD here in sunny cali and nothing zero no one has a clue out here

Figures


----------



## Mr.Fudd (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (The7Footer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The7Footer* »_
Figures























ya I know ish sucks but I know that you can get 100 sqft of Fat mat for like 130 shipped


----------



## mhskateboarder (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.Fudd)*

i'm gonna pick some of this stuff up today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## junglistdubber (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (mhskateboarder)*

ive used this stuff and its not as dense as dynamat. in essence i believe you get what you pay for. i had to use two layers to measure up to one layer of dynamat. that is all.


----------



## Rocketbird (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (junglistdubber)*

hey snapdragon, is that quote in ur sig from lewis black? sorry to get off topoc


----------



## Atlantoniusiii (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (Rocketbird)*

that quote, from what i know, is from the movie "fight club". however, someone else probably wrote it before the movie came out.


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: (Atlantoniusiii)*

Ice and Water Shield is used on valley's and also for the first 3 feet up the roof of a house when re-roofing. It usually comes in a 3'x33' roll, which is 100sq ft. It prevents ice and water from building up on eaves and in the valley's.... installed over felt and under shingles... now that you guys mention it, this stuff will work great for sound deadening! Just make sure to get the poly faced version as opposed to the granular face... which has sand in it to ease walking on the roof during installation.
The product is manufactured by companies such as GAF, Owens Corning, etc...


_Modified by Fly952.0 at 10:23 PM 7-6-2004_


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (Fly952.0)*

Some pics here of quick roof used in my Miata. Got it from home depothttp://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/525816/3


----------



## VeeDub9ine (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (junglistdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junglistdubber* »_ive used this stuff and its not as dense as dynamat. in essence i believe you get what you pay for. i had to use two layers to measure up to one layer of dynamat. that is all. 

Where did you find this stuff? I've had the same problem as Mr.Fudd.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub9ine)*

to find the stuff, you just gotta go to lowes, home depot, or any other big home improvement place
go to the roofing section
first ask someone(although odds are they'll give you a weird look and make u feel dumb hehe)
then just browse arround the roofing material, your bound to find it in atleast one place, however you probabl ywill have to look several places
i found that thehome depots in my area don't cary it, however lowes does, but it varries from area to area


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*

^^^ don't think it only looks like that... the stuff in my area comes in a while adn light blue roll, just look out for rolls of stuff in the roofing section


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (flashback)*

The one I got looked like a paint can until I got right up to it. No tar small either, the stuff is almost like rubber, with the foil outer coating.


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

Wow its been like a year and a half since I first posted in this thread and it still pops up in my watched topics. I think this time I may try another roofing product but a liquid I think its called elastomeric undercoating. Glad to see that my experience could help so many people. Has anybody used thi and not been satisfied with the results????
Later
Snapdemon


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (SnapDemon)*

Lowes in Southern California carries it, but not OSH or Home Depot. I was at the Hawthorne Lowes and picked up a couple of 6" x 25' rolls for $12.47 apiece.


----------



## captainoblivious (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (paultakeda)*

Has anybody else had issues with this stuff? Particularly do to heat.
I've read on many boards some people recommending it, others not, some only if you do not live in hot states. Mostly the sounddomain forums are against this because of it melting in high temps, but I've seen a few people that live in AZ and Texas have no problems.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (captainoblivious)*

i'm in Dallas, TX, some ridiculous heat here... and it doesn't melt.... well sorta... but not really at all... it will get softer when it heats up, but thats it, and thats under some crazy heat
one BIG mistake i made was that i didn't use a roller or something when applying it to my doors so that all of it was in contact with the metal of the door panel, i'm not paying for it b/c some of the mat has peeled off a little, but its by no means bad, and i jsut redid it and its perfect now


----------



## richyrich212t (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*

-=- My personal secret is a product called "blue SKIN" it has the same properties as standard dynamat and it can be found on my commerical contruction sites. (Free







) 
This stuff is asheisve backed and it very plyable 
I will post a pic later for reference


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_i'm in Dallas, TX, some ridiculous heat here... and it doesn't melt.... well sorta... but not really at all... it will get softer when it heats up, but thats it, and thats under some crazy heat
one BIG mistake i made was that i didn't use a roller or something when applying it to my doors so that all of it was in contact with the metal of the door panel, i'm not paying for it b/c some of the mat has peeled off a little, but its by no means bad, and i jsut redid it and its perfect now


Peeled off a little







The surface musta not beed too clean. 
My friend put too much on the trunklid of his accord and made the rattling worse. So we go to remove it and it is HARD AS HELL to get off. Dynamat virtually peels right off, this stuff has a bond like you wouldn't believe! It does help if it's a hot day and the sun has been beating on the surface all day, but remember, this stuff is made to take the heat.... Direct sunlight and all the other elements, all day, everyday. Also it should be noted, it does leave a residue behind. We haven't tried to remove it yet, rubbing it with you fingers does nothing, you'll probably have to use mineral spirits or something strong to get it off.


----------



## evodnaIII (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (KeiCar)*

bump....anyone still using this stuff


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Please let this thread die. It was almost there.


----------

